Ask HN: Fault-tolerant database for small datasets? - ffggvv
======
brudgers
What sort of faults and how much tolerance?

What levels of consistency, availability and partition tolerance?

How small is 'small?'

Or to put it another way, what are you trying to do?

What latency is acceptable?

~~~
ffggvv
Storing information about users. There won't be many 1000-5000. The data
should be replicated on at least two small servers.

~~~
brudgers
All the other questions are still relevant. I mean if the latency is
acceptable, Amazon S3 could store the file and is probably more reliable for
handling replication as a backup strategy than anything most developers could
implement themselves on hardware under their control...actually, I'm thinking
a 'cloud' approach is probably the most robust generic strategy and a service
like AWS provides good documentation and self-help support and has a rich
third party ecosystem.

Pay for what you use pricing can be issue, but at a small scale it's often
cheaper than alternatives because usage is low and there's no minimum.

Anyway, absent information facilitates absent specificity.

------
PaulHoule
Amazon's DynamoDB. A small instance of DynamoDB can cost about $10 a month but
is fully replicated and managed. It is "scalable" in the sense that a small
instance is cheap but you can turn the knobs and pay more for a bigger system
that can handle a higher workload.

------
staticelf
What about sqlite?

[https://sqlite.org/](https://sqlite.org/)

~~~
ffggvv
The problem is that it's an embedded database storing data on a single server.
I was thinking about using it and do frequent backups.

------
rockband29
Biggest

~~~
ffggvv
I'd like to avoid configuration headaches.

